# Found! Haywire HWN80 Flat wire series 24g



## Shelley (14/11/18)

Looking for 24g but 22g will do, can anyone help please and TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/11/18)

Check with @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shelley (14/11/18)

daniel craig said:


> Check with @Sir Vape



Thanks Daniel, They are sold out of 24g, and if I can’t find anywhere else, I will get the 22g from them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/11/18)

Shelley said:


> Thanks Daniel, They are sold out of 24g, and if I can’t find anywhere else, I will get the 22g from them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send a message to @raihaan from Haywire. He may be able to make a plan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shelley (14/11/18)

daniel craig said:


> Send a message to @raihaan from Haywire. He may be able to make a plan.



Will do, thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jm10 (15/11/18)

Shelley said:


> Will do, thanks again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



His not on the forum much, if you need his cell send me a pm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CTRiaan (16/11/18)

Shelley said:


> Looking for 24g but 22g will do, can anyone help please and TIA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Shelley , Juicy Joes @ShaneW .

https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/?product=haywire-premium-swiss-nichrome-5m

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shelley (16/11/18)

CTRiaan said:


> @Shelley , Juicy Joes.
> 
> https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/?product=haywire-premium-swiss-nichrome-5m



We have a winner!! Thanks @CTRiaan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

